# Glock 27 or Smith and Wesson M&P 40c



## navyjeremy (Mar 7, 2012)

Was not sure where to post this, so if it needs to be moved please do as needed.

Headed back to the states on Friday.....For good....Been wanting to get a concealed carry and right now these are the two that I am leaning towards.  If anybody has an experience with either one your guidance would be greatly appreciated.

Jeremy


----------



## daveomak (Mar 7, 2012)

Jeremy, evening.... I only am familiar with the 27....  Had a baby eagle 40 at the same time....  Stuck with the 27....   Do not know anything about the S&W..... The trigger pull takes a few hundred rounds to get used to.....  maybe more.....  double action will work in your favor in certain situations, or so I've heard......  Personally, I'm sticking with the Glock..... safe, reliable and the cal starts with a 4...... 

Dave


----------



## navyjeremy (Mar 7, 2012)

Dave evening for you morning for me....

I have had ALOT of people tell me they love the Glock, I just want to keep my options open.  Thanks for the insight.


----------



## berninga87 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't own either, but I've shot both, and my personal preference would be the Glock. I really like the looks of the M&P, but the grips on it were a huge turn off for me. They were very hard plastic and somewhat uncomfortable which left me feeling like it was less secure in my hand but that's just my opinion. Really that's my only gripe on it, I would say either are a good choice, both high quality firearms. I'm in the process of buying a Glock 36 now. I would suggest buying the one that feels best in your hand and has the features you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 7, 2012)

Jeremy glad to hear your about to head state side and again thanks for your service. I don't own either of those guns but have shot both and although most of my handguns are S&W's I'd have to go with the Glock.


----------



## michael ark (Mar 7, 2012)

I would get the glock. S&W lost my respect when they bowed down to the goverment when bill was in office.


----------



## terry colwell (Mar 7, 2012)

Why suffer thru such agonizing decisions?? BUY BOTH


----------



## desertlites (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome back to the states Jeremy and also thank you,I also go with a Glock, not the 27 but a Glock.When you get back to the states hit a larger gun store and fire a few models.I belive the trigger pull on the 27 is 5.5 stock, but you can come down to a 3.5 for under $100.The only dif. between the Gen 4 and the Gen 3 are the grip and $30.but even they can be swapped out.Here in AZ we don't need the CCW permit but I do believe it's a good idea to take the class if your going to CC. good luck.


----------



## msuman (Mar 7, 2012)

I prefer the S&W, I bought the M&P 45c. Don't like the feel of a glock. But like the others have said, get which ones is more comfort for you. Both are fine guns. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ac45acp (Mar 7, 2012)

Glock is my choice hands down. i have 2 model 21's and a 27. i also have a few s&w's but they are revolvers. i wouldn't even consider a s&w auto. next up for me is a kimber 1911. i like my 1911 springfield armory but stay away from rock island.


----------



## mossymo (Mar 7, 2012)

berninga87 said:


> I would suggest buying the one that feels best in your hand and has the features you feel most comfortable with.




Excellent advice right there! I did the same and the Springfield XD 9mm sub compact was my choice...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 7, 2012)

I like my auto. A gift from my son. Re worked. Metal main spring housing, trigger pull from 11 down to 4 lbs, solid hammer, match barrel.


----------



## vagreys (Mar 7, 2012)

Navyjeremy said:


> ...Headed back to the states on Friday.....For good....Been wanting to get a concealed carry and right now these are the two that I am leaning towards.  If anybody has an experience with either one your guidance would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Jeremy


I tried both when I was considering a BUG. For a .40 in an ultra-compact, light configuration, I really think you need to shoot both for more than a few rounds, and preferably include drills that start with drawing from a rig similar to the way you intend to carry. I'd recommend about 100 rounds of +P ball to simulate your defensive load, through each. You may be able to do as I did and rent them at a local range, or borrow from a friend.

It was an important discovery process for me. I learned how small they really were, control issues from draw, follow-up shots, double and triple tap control, etc. I'm sure this sounds like overkill, but I learned that, for my hands, I had better control of the 40c than I did the Glock 27. It (the Glock)  tried to squirt out of my hands, and magazine exchanges were difficult at speed. If it is going to be your carry weapon, you need to know these things. Both are solid pistols, which you choose should depend on which works best for you.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 7, 2012)

You might also want to look at the S&W 4013TSW not plastic but I sure like mine


----------



## berninga87 (Mar 8, 2012)

ac45acp said:


> Glock is my choice hands down. i have 2 model 21's and a 27. i also have a few s&w's but they are revolvers. i wouldn't even consider a s&w auto. next up for me is a kimber 1911. i like my 1911 springfield armory but stay away from rock island.




Just curious, why do you say to stay away from rock island? I've had mine for a couple years now and have close to 1000 rds through it without a misload or misfire to report, and it is very accurate. I also know a guy who competes with one and does quite well. Like I said, just curious, everyone has their own opinions.


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 8, 2012)

Love the Glock  i have at the moment 19 and a 17c .  the 27 is a good gun but so is the M&P 40c. bout are great guns ,the 27 is easy to maintain and it easy to take apart.

but the main think is how does it fill in your hand and with which one you fill conferable .


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 8, 2012)

nepas said:


> I like my auto. A gift from my son. Re worked. Metal main spring housing, trigger pull from 11 down to 4 lbs, solid hammer, match barrel.


it is Beautiful


----------



## ac45acp (Mar 8, 2012)

berninga87 said:


> Just curious, why do you say to stay away from rock island? I've had mine for a couple years now and have close to 1000 rds through it without a misload or misfire to report, and it is very accurate. I also know a guy who competes with one and does quite well. Like I said, just curious, everyone has their own opinions.


i have had 2 over the years and just had bad luck with them. only after several hundred $$ at gunsmith did they work properly. i'm glad you have good luck with yours. the second i submitted reply  i thought oh crap, somebody will say they love their rock island.  oh well, the only time i open my mouth is to change feet.


----------



## sunman76 (Mar 8, 2012)

Glock 36 and a 27 for back up
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have never shot or checked out the sw have you looked at the springfield XD's I have the 9mm and I like it also.


----------



## berninga87 (Mar 8, 2012)

ac45acp said:


> i have had 2 over the years and just had bad luck with them. only after several hundred $$ at gunsmith did they work properly. i'm glad you have good luck with yours. the second i submitted reply  i thought oh crap, somebody will say they love their rock island.  oh well, the only time i open my mouth is to change feet.




No worries! I do love my rock island, but I understand every experience is different. thats why we have so many options to choose from


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 9, 2012)

I have been working in a gun shop for long time now.. my uncle is a master gunsmith so i get to play with this kind of stuff all the time.. I can tell you this its a coin flip between the 2 it will come down to what is more comfortable in your hand...

P.s if your are carrying this concealed and going to use it just for that you should take a look at the ruger LCP .380 auto its a great CCW gun...


----------



## roller (Mar 9, 2012)

I carry a S&W 9mm so I am going with S&W. I also have a 380 and its just to small for my hand...Nice Nep  very nice and Thank Your son for his service for our country !


----------



## sound1 (Mar 9, 2012)

nepas said:


> I like my auto. A gift from my son. Re worked. Metal main spring housing, trigger pull from 11 down to 4 lbs, solid hammer, match barrel.


I think I have pistol envy.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 10, 2012)

i voted for the glock and i am not a glock fan by any means.....nuthin' wrong with them, i just don't like the way they feel in MY hand and the muzze flip on a .45 (that's what i shoot for SD) makes the second shot sight aquisition a little longer to set. they are ugly but then i doubt it matters when the SHTF.

i would never own a S&W product based on MY OWN experience with customer service...........or lack there of.
 


desertlites said:


> The only dif. between the Gen 4 and the Gen 3 are the grip and $30.


bob, that and the recall on the return spring.........i still like the gen 3 grips better, but that's just me.

here is my newest aquisition........ain't no consealin' this one:







good luck Jeremy and see if you can go to a range that will let you rent different guns to see what YOU are comfortable with........then look at other things like CS, carry options.....etc....


----------



## daveomak (Mar 11, 2012)

Rob, morning... I have one of those....  Hand loads... 350 gr hard cast with copper cup on the base loaded to 1100 FPS.... It is fun to shoot... not much recoil either......


----------



## chefrob (Mar 11, 2012)

dave very cool, haven't got into reloading yet......been looking at the dillon 550.


----------



## michael ark (Mar 11, 2012)

Sweet ruger chef. I have a small ruger collection. My p90 and mark2 7mag are my favorite.:yahoo:


----------



## chefrob (Mar 11, 2012)

i have 6 rugers......love 'em all but carry my p90 everyday.


----------



## sprky (Mar 11, 2012)

Man that's a tough one. I would say go with the Glock but the Smith may feel better to you. In reality its all in how the gun fits you and how well you can shoot it. I personally like the Glock 27, my dad likes the Ruger 380, my wife hates both she likes the smith 38 stub nose police special. Personally I feel the Glocks are better made then the new smiths.


----------



## azron (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm going to be different as i carry a Glock 29 and love it, however as others have said get the one that fits your hand the best. Try to rent a few types to see what you like. Good luck and thank you for your service!


----------



## venture (Mar 12, 2012)

I am not a handgun guy.  Never have been.  But that is about to change.  I am looking at the Ruger and S&W .380's because of their carry ability.

Having said that, I would love to have an old M1911 A1, too?  But that is big bucks to my budget.

Until now my home defense weapon is a Rem 870 short barrel with 00 buck. A great weapon, but not that maneuverable on short notice.

I better get the handguns and ammo before they are no longer legal.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## max-paul (Mar 14, 2012)

I too have a Rock Island in .45 compact. Only got it last Oct. so my count is closer to 200 rounds. Had a bit of trouble (my fault) with the proper seating of bullets on the case so they where not loading into the chamber correctly. But factory rounds went off without a hitch. I have only changed the grips to something with diamond pattern. Didn't care for the slabs that it came with. And bought and installed an extended slide release that I trimmed down some so that it would fit in a slide holster without pushing the butt out to far from my waist.

Personally I rather have a 1911 in lock and loaded mode over that dang hand granade Glock. Heard of to many cases of that wonderful safety built into the trigger getting snagged and shooting the owner in the hip. But each to their own.

And as others have said. Thank you for your service to keep old farts like us safe at home.  HD SSgt of the USAF


----------



## navyjeremy (Mar 15, 2012)

Well thanks for all of the advice....however I went to a small range to day and tried a few different ones out and the one that I liked the best was actually the Springfield xd40.  I am about 99 percent sure that is the one that I am going to be getting.


----------



## max-paul (Mar 15, 2012)

jeremy,

Good choice, Got the XD9SC myself and I do love this gun. Maybe I am just a bit concern about stories I have heard of triggers getting hung up during re-holstering. So if yours is set up like my 9mm. You have the trigger safety and a grip safety. My advice is to start the pistol into the holster. Then make sure you are not depressing the grip safety and you complete pushing the pistol in all of the way in to the holster. Thats one reason I really like a true 1911 with both grip safety and thumb safety.

But know you will enjoy that XD40. And with the rising prices of beef and pork. You might want to go hunting for meet to smoke.


----------



## m1garand (Mar 16, 2012)

I tried out a few different Glocks, the grip was way too bulky for my hand size, I eventually got a XD9, then an 1911, then a SA Blackhawk, then a Beretta 92FS


----------



## hdsmoke (Mar 20, 2012)

Quote:


berninga87 said:


> Just curious, why do you say to stay away from rock island? I've had mine for a couple years now and have close to 1000 rds through it without a misload or misfire to report, and it is very accurate. I also know a guy who competes with one and does quite well. Like I said, just curious, everyone has their own opinions.


Im going to get a Rock...probably the tactical this summer.  Most of the reviews you read are all positive.  Great gun for the price it seems.  Also, those that have had problems say that Rock took care of them with no issues.


----------

